# Dump Trucks for Snow hauling available- MN metro or Western WI



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

I have three trucks that are open for snow hauling if anyone needs them.
One is a quad axle, one tri-axle and a tandem- doesnt matter much hauling snow but they have either 16ft or 18ft boxes on them. 

Call me at 715-338-5326-Kyle

We are willling to haul either in western wi around I-94 or in the MN metro areas. I'm open so just call with your location.


----------

